# ******** help please



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I'm new to all this F/B malarky!  Anyway a little while ago a little green dot and word chat came up at bottom and someone was chatting to me like an IM type thing but then i changed page and it went?!    Where was it and how do I get back to it as they'll be talking to themselves? 

Ta

Axxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

If you navigate away from ** you'll lose ** chat, if you're just loading different ** pages it should transfer over to the new page.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was just moving around on F.B I've got it open as a separate window to this.  It seems to have come back now so goodness knows!

Thanks anyway PW

Axxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

LOL yes it should go with you as you change pages on **. If not click on the green dot & it will bring up a list of your ** friends who are online. If you want to speak to someone just click on their name, it will probably bring up the same conversation if you were talking to that person before


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think its just a bit slow to load because when I change page it takes a while for that tool box across the bottom to come up on the screen.

Axxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

It can be frustratingly slow to load & sometimes won't load at all


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

This happened to me the other day too, although the chat should follow you round ** when I moved it disappeared, in the end the only way I could get it back was to click 'back' until I got to the original page - and my chat was there . I think its a blip though as generally it does follow you


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Glad its not just me going mad!   It has followed me ever since but wouldn't do it at the time and as I'm a novice I thought I was being thick! 

Axxx


----------

